# UVI Soul Bass Giveaway



## udizisser (Nov 4, 2022)

I hope this is the place for a giveaway.. 
Following my review, UVI just sent me couple of Soul Bass copies for a giveaway








UVI Soul Bass Giveaway - My Audio Studio


SummarySoul Bass was designed to give you an immediate and […]




myaudio.studio






Here is a walkthrough


----------

